# Definitive Ranking of Utah's WMA



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Hi all, 
If you chase my posts around this forum, you'll notice that I am still fairly new to Utah hunting. I went out a few times last season chasing waterfowl, all in the Farmington Bay WMA and was completely skunked. I know there are several WMAs in Utah, and I have friends or Family around the State so I am willing to travel to hunt. Which ones have the best results for you? If you've tried several, rank them and lemme know. 
Cheers.


----------



## gander311 (Dec 23, 2008)

In my experience, you can be succesful at any of them. I used to feel that I needed to hunt all over the place to be succesful, and found myself bouncing from one WMA to another. But now I focus on mainly just one, and do much better on a whole. If you take the time to scout a place, and explore and really start learning some areas, bird habits, etc, you will be just fine at any of them. 

My advice is pick the one that you'll be able to put the most effort into learning well, and stick with it for at least a few seasons. You'll learn a lot about one place instead of learning a little about a bunch of places. Boots, binoculars, and patience, and you'll be successful.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

1. Farmington-I’ve had more barrel burner, consistent, limits shoots at that WMA than any other in the state 
2. Ogden-on the right day, it’s a great place to hunt 
3. HC- later season, there’s some great shoots to be had, particularly in the motorless areas

and I know this isn’t a WMA, but I’d never waste any time at bear river. The feds have managed that place right into the ground. Waste of gas even driving out there.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Farmington bay if you're willing to push back in there and pay attention to where birds are flying is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Nebraska corn fields along the Platt River. Hard to beat when your limited out in 15 minutes. Oh ya... It isn't a sh!t show with crowds like around here.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

My experience has been that it varies from year to year based on how much water made it to the marshes, hunting pressure, migration patterns, level of the GSL, etc. It also depends on what you value - whether that's fast shooting, smaller crowds, certain types of duck, etc.

Personally, I will head to Farmington Bay for half day hunts because it's convenient and it holds a lot of birds. If I have more time, though, I like to head further north to Salt Creek, Public Shooting Grounds, or Harold Crane. There's more room to spread out, and I like those marshes better. I can really unwind spending a full day in any of those places.

The only ones I avoid are Howard Slough (because I can't stand the crowd) and Timpie Springs (because I haven't had luck and the mud sucks).


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Most of my seasons (31) have been spent at Farmington Bay. It has gotten more difficult to be consistently successful there for a number of reasons, Clarq mentioned several. I know that WMA very well, but I still learn new things every year. You have to try different methods and areas inside the WMA to be consistently shooting ducks. The huge number of ducks are NOT there all season long like they used to be. You have to figure out the time frame when the birds push in hard, and it may only be for a few days. Usually get a hard push and then a dead period for days or weeks before the next big push of birds show up. A lot of boating, biking, walking and glassing will usually give you a pretty good idea if there's a hunt there or not.

I have had good success at BRBR and Ogden Bay, and some of my best hunts have been far away from the WMA's on other public land. You will be surprised where you can find ducks at different times of the year.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Fowlmouth said:


> Most of my seasons (31) have been spent at Farmington Bay. It has gotten more difficult to be consistently successful there for a number of reasons, Clarq mentioned several. I know that WMA very well, but I still learn new things every year. You have to try different methods and areas inside the WMA to be consistently shooting ducks. The huge number of ducks are NOT there all season long like they used to be. You have to figure out the time frame when the birds push in hard, and it may only be for a few days. Usually get a hard push and then a dead period for days or weeks before the next big push of birds show up. A lot of boating, walking and glassing will usually give you a pretty good idea if there's a hunt there or not.
> 
> I have had good success at BRBR and Ogden Bay, and some of my best hunts have been far away from the WMA's on other public land. You will be surprised where you can find ducks at different times of the year.


I just got OnX to learn the state better, since I am trying to double down here. Where are some public land options I should be looking at? I will flick through and check.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

The productiveness of any area will depend on several variables. Will you be hunting from a boat or on foot? What is your physical stamina level? The typical duck hunting envoronmental conditions (mud) can test your stamina to the max to get to some of the better areas if you're on foot. I have taken limits on Ogden Bay, Harold Crane, Salt Creek, Public Shooting Grounds, And Bear River Bird Refuge. I've been skunked on all of them as well.

I do not hunt Farmington at all - too d**n crowded. I can count on one hand the number of hunts I've done on Farmington since I got to Utah in 1977. The last time was about 25 years ago. There are way better choices for me. If your willing to work and have the required calling and shooting skills, the Utah WMAs can be very productive.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

bthewilde said:


> I just got OnX to learn the state better, since I am trying to double down here. Where are some public land options I should be looking at? I will flick through and check.


Anywhere there is water and feed.


----------



## RemingtonCountry (Feb 17, 2016)

bthewilde said:


> I just got OnX to learn the state better, since I am trying to double down here. Where are some public land options I should be looking at? I will flick through and check.


If you explore long enough, you'll see them. However, spots outside of WMA's are like gold here. Very little chatter about them outside of those who discovered them.

I will say that I live 3 minutes from the northern entrance to Farmington Bay. I have shot limits throughout the entire season there, but don't hunt it a ton anymore because I did what you're doing and explored other areas. I believe I went 3 full years without returning before last year. Spend the time to scout and you'll be rewarded.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Sit right here. You’re welcome 


I want to share the Waypoint "glory hole" with you. View & Save it on the onX Hunt app here:


https://huntsmarter.app.link/J60WKyb5Hhb


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I hunt Farmington 90% of the time…because it’s close and generally as good as most other WMAs on any given day. It can also be worse if you don’t understand what the birds are doing or where they like to be.

I tend to agree with many on here - if you know what the birds want, most WMAs will provide a quality hunt. Spending time getting to know your hunting area will make or break it.


----------

